# Extech 407730 SPL Meter



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

I have this SPL meter and am wondering if anyone else has it or knows if some of the calibration adjustments might be needed for it to use the REW. It has an analog output and I would most likely be using that output to take the measurements. Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like a very nice unit. Most meters and microphones loose accuracy at the low and high frequencies and require a calibration file. SPL meters usually conform fairly close to their C-weight characteristics down to about 30hz and then need a bit of correction. 

If you were going to use your meter for subwoofer measurement where you weren't trying to test down to very, very low (i.e. 10Hz), I suspect your meter would be fine for home use by simply using the C-Weight cal file in REW......

brucek


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the vote of confidence in the meter. Considering my current sub only makes it down to 23-25hz I guess I can continue with my work. A new sub is next on the list:bigsmile: then I get to do this all over again.


----------

